# Sportsman 500 RSE Speedometer/AWD



## grub (Jan 19, 2004)

Earlier this summer, the battery on my Sportsman 500 died, but it still ran fine with the pull start. I changed the battery a couple weeks ago and the speedometer and awd has not worked since. I have asked a dealer about it and they told me that they have heard of wierd things going bad when you run the Polaris 4-wheelers without a battery or with a dead battery. I can't find any fuse or relay on the electrical schematic that could have gone bad, so I am hoping someone has had a similar experience and can tell me what I am doing wrong. The battery cables are hooked up the same way they were on the old battery.


----------



## trapperswy (Mar 31, 2005)

Probably not what you want to hear but I had to replace the speedometer in my 500 sportsman. It just quit working one day along with the AWD which is wired through the speedometer. The dealer I got the replacement from said it seemed to be a common problem. I think the new one was around $300. Good Luck!


----------



## polarbare21 (Feb 17, 2003)

Yep funny things happen with no battery, if you have a dead battery NEVER use 4x4 on a polaris, the hubs draw too many amps and the coils that keeps the 4x4 engaged will burn up in each hub.....

Polairs sometimes ran light bulbs in series with other components, and if the bulb happens to burn out, the circuit would then be open and not complete. Acting like a fuse. 

A good source for parts and they do have some diagrams is partsland.com.
You may find a schematic there.

If not buy a repair manual, (priceless) 

But you may just get by with changing that light bulb in the speedo - seriously, it would act as a fuse.

Good luck...


----------



## grub (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks for the tips guys. I will definitely double check that light bulb!


----------

